# Irish ATM card use in the USA? Possible?



## johnno09 (28 May 2010)

Im going to the states soon and dont want to get a credit card as ive been credit card free for life so far. Will I be able to withdraw cash from the atms with an aib atm/laser card?


----------



## jaykayphd (28 May 2010)

Assuming you have a cirrus or plus (i think it is) on the back of the card you will indeed.

However you should avoid taking out small amounts. 

For example I took $500 cash with me last week and got charged €4.10 commission in bank of Ireland.

I also got $200 dollars out of an atm over there that cost me €5.60.

So the charges will add up if you take out small amount regularly.  I think the €5.60 charge is a standard charge so will remain the same if you take out larger amounts.


----------



## Willy Fogg (28 May 2010)

It'll work in any ATM in the US with Mastercard, Maestro or Cirrus logos upon it.

As advised, the charges will vary, so check them out beforehand with AIB


----------



## iscritto (28 May 2010)

Ulster bank now use Visa Debit instead or laser. If you are going for more than a fews weeks, might be an idea to change over.


----------



## trekkypj (7 Jun 2010)

Visa Debits should also work. Cirrus, Maestro cards definitely work in most US ATMs. Certainly in any of the major banks - Citibank, Bank of America, Wells Fargo et al.

As with any ATM transaction abroad, fairly high fees apply so be sure and keep the number transactions to a minimum. Some banks charge a fixed fee per transaction and of course you'll also be charged at the prevailing forex rate for the conversion to local currency.


----------



## igy (8 Jun 2010)

Any time I've used my BOI ATM card in the last year or so the charge has been 3.17 per withdrawal (non-euro) except for one which was slightly higher. I think it's a percentage (maybe 1.5%?), with a minimim of 3.17.

That's a standard BOI account by the way, not sure if they have ways around it on other accounts


----------

